# [SOLVED] Battlefield 3 errors while installing.



## Vladel

Hello, I have bought Battlefield 3, and there are so many errors, such as cas_05.cas up to cas_09. Are they important? I clicked ignored. But there are also problems such as the picture attached here.

My specs are also attached here.

Video Card: 2 gb.

What can I do? Thank you.

If the source file is corrupted, then should I have to replace the 2nd disk or the third disk? That also happened to my MW3 disk 2. The file is corrupted.


----------



## Rits

*Re: Battlefield 3 errors while installing.*

There are possiblities that your install disk is corrupt.

Did you tried copying the files manually to installation directory?


Let me know what happens when you ignore all the errors and complete the installation?


----------



## Vladel

*Re: Battlefield 3 errors while installing.*



Rits said:


> There are possiblities that your install disk is corrupt.


Yes, that's a possibility, so I could replace the disks in the place where I bought them.



Rits said:


> Did you tried copying the files manually to installation directory?


The error is at disk 2. At first, I installed with the disk, whenever I encounter an error in disk 2, I retried it, but the computer asks for disk 1. So I entered the disk 1. When the disk 2 is up, I put the disk 2, and there comes the error again. So I tried a different approach. I manually copied everything in the three disks and installed it. However, there are more than 10 files corrupted.



Rits said:


> Let me know what happens when you ignore all the errors and complete the installation?


As you can see in the window, there's no Ignore All. So I had to ignore them manually. I ended up cancelling the installation. Anyway, I'll try again. With the manually-copied approach.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

*Re: Battlefield 3 errors while installing.*

Congrats on getting a Dual-Core to unlock without any issues. Mine doesn't unlock.

As stated, it's completely possible that the disks are just bad, especially if you have the same error in the same place consistently. Best bet, providing that nothing else makes it magically work, is that the disks are just bad.


----------



## Sven2157

*Re: Battlefield 3 errors while installing.*

Try copying the disks, files to a temp folder on your desktop. Then try right clicking the "*Setup.EXE*" within that folder. If your copy is a success, then all is good. If not then yes, get another disk.


----------



## Vladel

*Re: Battlefield 3 errors while installing.*

It's finished. I've just replaced the disks with new ones, and I'm playing it now. Thank you all. Anyway, I have new problem, sadly.

Star Wars Force Unleashed 2 Has Stopped Working possibly due to the programs I installed.


----------

